# A. seemani



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey chaps a few years ago I had one of these stunning spiders, and I regretibly had to give it away due to cicrumstances at the time, I have not seen one for sale since? last year and this year I have searched endlessly for one of these spiders and I am beginning to loose hope that they are even for sale any more.

Every list I have been through does not list them or hasn't and I have been checking regularly.

Does anyone know something that I don't? and just incase does anyone know where I can obtain a mature adult? preferibly in and around stoke.

It is doing my head in!


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

i have one adult female shes really beautiful  










i know what you mean about not finding any for sale i got mine from a petshop and i think ive only seen a couple for sale on here! mine isnt for sale i loves her :flrt:. X


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> i have one adult female shes really beautiful
> 
> image
> 
> i know what you mean about not finding any for sale i got mine from a petshop and i think ive only seen a couple for sale on here! mine isnt for sale i loves her :flrt:. X


Oh she is beautiful  wellll if you decide too you know where to find me :whistling2:
I got mine from a pet shop I worked in at the time, he did have them in from time to time if I remember but I moved and he is ages away now, last time I was there he said he hadn't had them in for a while.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh she is beautiful  wellll if you decide too you know where to find me :whistling2:
> I got mine from a pet shop I worked in at the time, he did have them in from time to time if I remember but I moved and he is ages away now, last time I was there he said he hadn't had them in for a while.


Lol, if it ever comes to it ill sell her to you. Mabye nobody wants to sell theres because they are lovely . It's a shame there isn't any I'd have more. X


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lol, if it ever comes to it ill sell her to you. Mabye nobody wants to sell theres because they are lovely . It's a shame there isn't any I'd have more. X


 
I would be very happy with just one, I would be the luckiest guy on earth if I could get 2.
They are very attractive, I like my spiders to have colourful legs


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would be very happy with just one, I would be the luckiest guy on earth if I could get 2.
> They are very attractive, I like my spiders to have colourful legs


Have you out a wanted post up? Mabye you'll get lucky! I know I like mine like that when I saw her in the pet shop I just had to have her . X


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Have you out a wanted post up? Mabye you'll get lucky! I know I like mine like that when I saw her in the pet shop I just had to have her . X


 
I did once, bumped it a few times and just got offers of other things, so I went out to to try and find what I was looking for elsewhere, and it has now got to a point of being annoying, I don't want "anything else" I want a A. seemani lol.:no1:

As an imprivistation I have two A.genics I bought from Biffy but I still want one of these.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I did once, bumped it a few times and just got offers of other things, so I went out to to try and find what I was looking for elsewhere, and it has now got to a point of being annoying, I don't want "anything else" I want a A. seemani lol.:no1:
> 
> As an imprivistation I have two A.genics I bought from Biffy but I still want one of these.


Haha, well good luck in your hunt then . X


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Just had a look for you and Martin Goss has some in stock ...

"Aphonopelma seemani 0.5-1cm £5.00"

http://www.martingoss.co.uk/Theraphosid.html

Hope it helps


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

boabloketony said:


> Just had a look for you and Martin Goss has some in stock ...
> 
> "Aphonopelma seemani 0.5-1cm £5.00"
> 
> ...


It doesn't because its a baby (I checked) and I can never get the food for them and most end up dieing on me (slings that is).:devil: lol, the adults I have never had a problem with.

thanks though mate


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It doesn't because its a baby (I checked) and I can never get the food for them and most end up dieing on me (slings that is).:devil: lol, the adults I have never had a problem with.
> 
> thanks though mate


Can you not get to a fishing tackle shop? I feed my sling/juvie maggots, will do this until she's big enough to tackle a locust.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It doesn't because its a baby (I checked) and I can never get the food for them and most end up dieing on me (slings that is).:devil: lol, the adults I have never had a problem with.
> 
> thanks though mate


Remember those sizes are body length so it's a good sized sling. They're very easy to feed. They start off pretty small as slings but even 1st/2nd instars will take on relatively monumentous prey!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an adult female here  I am after a Male for some loving


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> I have an adult female here  I am after a Male for some loving
> 
> image



That is stunning - not seen them before.

Beautiful like its owner  lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Slicer said:


> That is stunning - not seen them before.
> 
> Beautiful like its owner  lol


 
so you wont mind her having a hold of you when your down then fella


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> so you wont mind her having a hold of you when your down then fella


Considering I don't seem to know the meaning of fear I don't mind loool haha


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Slicer said:


> Considering I don't seem to know the meaning of fear I don't mind loool haha


 
dunno, when I was pointing that gun at that red cap in the woods I could see fear in your eyes as I pulled the trigger :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Perhaps I should be more clear, I have had pleanty of slings offerd but it is an adult I am after, I haven't kept slings of zebras I am basing that on other spiders but it just isn't soemthing I want to do/risk or for that matter am attracted too.
I will not be buying anything else sling wise, from anyone. 



AilsaM said:


> Can you not get to a fishing tackle shop? I feed my sling/juvie maggots, will do this until she's big enough to tackle a locust.


No I can't, I moved last year, I don't know where anything is around here and I will be moving again soon so its just not good I just don't like slings as a rule  I like big and colourful! 



Craig Mackay said:


> Remember those sizes are body length so it's a good sized sling. They're very easy to feed. They start off pretty small as slings but even 1st/2nd instars will take on relatively monumentous prey!


^^as above, it just isn't something I will chance any more, I have tried a few and they all died.

Adults all the way.

Dr3d that is stunning.


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> dunno, when I was pointing that gun at that red cap in the woods I could see fear in your eyes as I pulled the trigger :no1:



I have no idea what you are talking about :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

But if you keep spreading these malicious rumours I do have some nice photos some people might want to see, of you curled up on the bathroom floor.... cuddling the toilet like it was a childhood teddybear 

HAHAHA

:lol2::no1:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Perhaps I should be more clear, I have had pleanty of slings offerd but it is an adult I am after, I haven't kept slings of zebras I am basing that on other spiders but it just isn't soemthing I want to do/risk or for that matter am attracted too.
> I will not be buying anything else sling wise, from anyone.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough mate. Just trying to help as they don't come around as often these days. Pretty much relying on captive breeding now which means either buying old females or slings. Most of the wild caught imports from Central America have had Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala/Guatemalan Blue in recent years instead. Watch out as these are sometimes sold as A. seemanni. Even these seem to have dried up though. Whether its harder to import from those countries now, or the spiders are harder to find or a combination of the too I'm not sure.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> Thats fair enough mate. Just trying to help as they don't come around as often these days. Pretty much relying on captive breeding now which means either buying old females or slings. Most of the wild caught imports from Central America have had Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala in recent years instead. Watch out as these are sometimes sold as A. seemanni. Even these seem to have dried up though. Whether its harder to import from those countries now, or the spiders are harder to find or a combination of the too I'm not sure.


I know mate  I appreciate it but I just suck where slings are concerned lmao, and from past expiriences I don't really want to dissapoint myself further if that makes sense, thanks for the info though, you know a bit more about this than me  the only slings I have had any luck with what so ever was the A.genics and I am impatient to see these grow up as it is (juvies now) thanks alot, and if anyone sees a mature A.seemani for sale please let me know.

I have been given an email to some guy in Germany but I am funny about abroad stuff too especially without even being able to see it etc.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

if the sellers are good ,they will send lots of photos,maybe a dated feeding video,:2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Seems to be a number of slings around atm. Possibly from the e sac. TSS, BUGZUk etc all have or had them a week or two back


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mattykyuss said:


> if the sellers are good ,they will send lots of photos,maybe a dated feeding video,:2thumb:


I droped him an email mate.  but its all the pilarva of euros and all that kinda crap to deal with too.
Which I just don't understand:devil:



stevemusson said:


> Seems to be a number of slings around atm. Possibly from the e sac. TSS, BUGZUk etc all have or had them a week or two back


Its not the slings I am after:devil:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry dude: victory: . I rarely read all the comments on these things lol. Just answer the original post


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> Sorry dude: victory: . I rarely read all the comments on these things lol. Just answer the original post


 
lol. its okay, your not the first.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Slicer said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> But if you keep spreading these malicious rumours I do have some nice photos some people might want to see, of you curled up on the bathroom floor.... cuddling the toilet like it was a childhood teddybear
> 
> ...


 
lol 18+ for those fella


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I droped him an email mate.  but its all the pilarva of euros and all that kinda crap to deal with too.
> Which I just don't understand:devil:
> 
> 
> ...


 
so I take it no slings then Baaaahahahahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> so I take it no slings then Baaaahahahahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
no but I won't say no to these pics:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> lol 18+ for those fella


I have tried to get access to that section, filled in the request and pm'd the mods but still nothing 

I must be too young


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> no but I won't say no to these pics:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


That was a really messy night lol... Slicer happens to be the only person I will get pissed up with... He knows how to handle me when I had to much... Last time I was huggin tthe toilet so they moved me into the bathroom and put a cover on me lol lets say the bathroom was out of commision for a bit after I had finished re decorating it with skittles vodka...



Slicer said:


> I have tried to get access to that section, filled in the request and pm'd the mods but still nothing
> 
> I must be too young


I'll have a chat with Shaz an see if she can help me sort it for ya bro


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> That was a really messy night lol... Slicer happens to be the only person I will get pissed up with... He knows how to handle me when I had to much... Last time I was huggin tthe toilet so they moved me into the bathroom and put a cover on me lol lets say the bathroom was out of commision for a bit after I had finished re decorating it with skittles vodka...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a chat with Shaz an see if she can help me sort it for ya bro


 
psml.... I know that feeling lmao.


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml.... I know that feeling lmao.


Hell of a night !!


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Just seen the pic and WOW i want one to now


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Slicer said:


> Hell of a night !!


Haha!



stevemusson said:


> Just seen the pic and WOW i want one to now


 
Yup and good luck finding one mate! lol. Although depending you may want a sling or two?
I want an adult female preferibly LOL.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

I do like growing slings on even tho they take forever lol. My new river is slower growing than my b smithi


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> I do like growing slings on even tho they take forever lol. My new river is slower growing than my b smithi


 
I don't have the patience and the food is often hard for me to get hold of, online always send the wrong size etc :devil: so I just stick with what I know I can look after  besides I am inpatient, I have two A.genics but they are fast growing spiders anyways, so i can deal with that.

They are beautiful spiders though and everyone should at least have one I think.: victory:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey chaps a few years ago I had one of these stunning spiders, and I regretibly had to give it away due to cicrumstances at the time, I have not seen one for sale since? last year and this year I have searched endlessly for one of these spiders and I am beginning to loose hope that they are even for sale any more.
> 
> Every list I have been through does not list them or hasn't and I have been checking regularly.
> 
> ...


Ok so, dont know if you have seen this yet but this place has some..http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/837906-new-shipment-our-invert-room.html
hope it helps, you may need to PM the guy coz his post has been locked due to no prices....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

martin3 said:


> Ok so, dont know if you have seen this yet but this place has some..http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/837906-new-shipment-our-invert-room.html
> hope it helps, you may need to PM the guy coz his post has been locked due to no prices....


 
Hey Martin thanks, yeah I have seen that thread, I have also Pm'd the guy, and I was actually prepared to buy the spider today, but they don't accept paypal, and with my phone not working that is the only way they can accept payment so I am absaloutely kicking myself at the minute !!!!!:bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

And I have just had a pressy bought, have a guess what it is and who by (its someone on the forum)


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> And I have just had a pressy bought, have a guess what it is and who by (its someone on the forum)


Lucky you :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> Lucky you :lol2:


Thanks mate, it should be here tomorrow, it is only a sling/juvie though and I had a good online livefood supplier, so we will see how this goes, I still want a mature one though.:no1:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks mate, it should be here tomorrow, it is only a sling/juvie though and I had a good online livefood supplier, so we will see how this goes, I still want a mature one though.:no1:


My lps does samll crickets but i prefer pinlie maggots from the fishing shop. they last longer too but I'm not sure if I will be able to get them now fishing season is closed until june. They grow much faster on them as they're full of protein and moisture. I did a little test with my regalis slings and the ones fed maggots grew twice as fast as the ones on crickets


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Here he/she is chaps, it's tiny lol, but I very kindly had some little insectys arrive for him too, and I am chufed and can't wait to saee this little one grow up. Sorry for the poor quality and when I pulled him out he crawled right out into the tub (which isn't what I was intending on keeping him in lol but thought I would snap a pic up while I could) 










Big thanks to wayakinwolf, she is like a mother to me :no1:
Much appreciated hun.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

stevemusson said:


> My lps does samll crickets but i prefer pinlie maggots from the fishing shop. they last longer too but I'm not sure if I will be able to get them now fishing season is closed until june. They grow much faster on them as they're full of protein and moisture. I did a little test with my regalis slings and the ones fed maggots grew twice as fast as the ones on crickets


 Can still get maggots on ebay 
Live maggots + casters | eBay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ha I love this little one, already made a few burrows, very interesting to watch actually, and fed again last night


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Here he/she is chaps, it's tiny lol, but I very kindly had some little insectys arrive for him too, and I am chufed and can't wait to saee this little one grow up. Sorry for the poor quality and when I pulled him out he crawled right out into the tub (which isn't what I was intending on keeping him in lol but thought I would snap a pic up while I could)
> 
> image
> 
> ...





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ha I love this little one, already made a few burrows, very interesting to watch actually, and fed again last night


Aww hun you got one, congrats and am glad it's feeding for you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Aww hun you got one, congrats and am glad it's feeding for you


 
Thanks hun, can't wait to see it grow up


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks hun, can't wait to see it grow up


Same here with my little Chaco sling, she looks like she's gonna moult soon and can't wait to see how much bigger she'll be


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Same here with my little Chaco sling, she looks like she's gonna moult soon and can't wait to see how much bigger she'll be


 
I am very impatient, I love it when my A.genics shed though, they seem to triple in size, whenever one of my spiders goes to shed I am always:jump:

impatient waiting for it to happen lol, which is another reason I don't normally go the sling route.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am very impatient, I love it when my A.genics shed though, they seem to triple in size, whenever one of my spiders goes to shed I am always:jump:
> 
> impatient waiting for it to happen lol, which is another reason I don't normally go the sling route.


The first of my T's to moult with me was my Cambridgei juvi and she doubled in size if not more.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> The first of my T's to moult with me was my Cambridgei juvi and she doubled in size if not more.


 
cool, I love it when they do haha.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> cool, I love it when they do haha.


aye she's a lovely little thing, am just wondering how she'll be as an adultm she'll prob want to eat me :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> aye she's a lovely little thing, am just wondering how she'll be as an adultm she'll prob want to eat me :lol2:


Probibly but thats why they are loved:flrt: lol.
Saying that I sure as hell won't be going anywhere near that aggresive spider I had a few years ago, or any of its friends, I am not frightned of alot of things but that thing frightned the hell out of me.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Probibly but thats why they are loved:flrt: lol.
> Saying that I sure as hell won't be going anywhere near that aggresive spider I had a few years ago, or any of its friends, I am not frightned of alot of things but that thing frightned the hell out of me.


Am not scared of spiders, I just like my fingers unbitten :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Am not scared of spiders, I just like my fingers unbitten :lol2:


Me neither, but what ever that thing was I wouldn't say it was a spider... you ever seen that great big thing from lord of the rings, it was something like that.:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Me neither, but what ever that thing was I wouldn't say it was a spider... you ever seen that great big thing from lord of the rings, it was something like that.:whistling2:


I've seen lord of the rings and there was many great big beasties


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> I've seen lord of the rings and there was many great big beasties


 
lol well everytime I had to maintain it, it was a fight, something like this actually.
The Lord Of The Rings- Sam VS Shelob HQ - YouTube

:whistling2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Bab1084 said:


> Can still get maggots on ebay
> Live maggots + casters | eBay


:2thumb: Excellent. Didn't think of ebay!!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> :2thumb: Excellent. Didn't think of ebay!!


Better buying from local fishing tackle shops if you can.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Better buying from local fishing tackle shops if you can.


Why?

Can't find any near me.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> Why?
> 
> Can't find any near me.


I am imagining if you buy them online and delivery is delayed then instead of maggots you could have a lot of casters/blue bottles, that's what put me of buying online.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am the same, fish and tackle shops ha! there isn't even anywhere to go fishing around here.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure it wont be a problem. It's only a couple of quid anyway so no real dramas. Worth a try.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> I'm sure it wont be a problem. It's only a couple of quid anyway so no real dramas. Worth a try.


Yup worth a try and at least it is only a few quid.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am the same, fish and tackle shops ha! there isn't even anywhere to go fishing around here.


I was lucky I found a local fishing tackle shop to buy from.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am the same, fish and tackle shops ha! there isn't even anywhere to go fishing around here.


The only one I know of is miles and miles away and has crazy opening times, like 6am- 9am :gasp:


----------

